# Fitting a Truma Ultraheat element



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Having looked at the posts on here we've decided to buy one of these and retro fit it to our Truma heater. Sick of carrying fires, tripping up over the wires and having to unplug everything to make a bit of toast in the morning. 

Is it possible to fit it ourselves or would we have to get a a man in? If so, would a regular electrician be able to do the job? Unfortunately we have no motorhome type places here who could fit it for us.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

you need to find out if your model will be compatable with the electric collar . . some [older] models will not.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Aye - have done that. Thought with our system being quite a bit older that it wouldn't be so but Truma says yes!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If it was me I would fit it myself if it seemed within my capabilities.

But, and it's a big BUT - I would get a qualified electrician to check it over before it was switched on.

Vans burn ever so well, and it just ain't worth the risk. 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jackiep, Have you checked that you have the extra depth available behind the fire? You have to fit a new deeper aluminium shroud that houses the element & it is approx 1" deeper than your existing one. As for the wiring you could put it on a domestic plug if uncertain about wiring it in permamently. You also have to remove the fire to fit it & would need a new flue seal before starting the work as you do not refit the old one, Steve


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, over a year later, it's in and it's (kind of ) working but seems to have a mind of its own.

It seems to cut out long before the temperature is reached and won't turn back on on any setting until it's had a bit of a rest.

Incredibly, it seems to work at its best if the door is open and there's a mighty draft blowing in. Not the best of circumstances as I'm sure you would agree. 

We've got carpet in the van and have cut it right back as far as we can to help with air flow and we've also moved the thermostat back a bit - all to no avail.

We had it installed by a professional fitter by the way and its been checked over by another electrician. It 'should' all be working fine but it's not.

Any ideas on what we might do to improve it?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I reckon its down to where the thermostat is fitted. Do you know where they have located it


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Why not use the gas heating*

Errr, how much gas could you burn for the cost of this element? Why not just turn on the heating if heating's what you're needing? Or am I missing something?

Ray


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Chudders,

The thermostat, which I presume it shares with the gas fire is located at the bottom left hand side of the fire. The bracket is screwed to the floor and the thermostat sits in it. The thermostat has been in for two years and works well on the gas.

Ray, 

The element cost £65 with fitting and we had it done to give us greater flexibility. We have been in countries where it is not always possible to fill the Gaslow bottles. Also, if on free electric hookup - we'd rather use the electric rather than our gas. Hope this helps to explain things.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

The reason I asked is that I had a truma heater that worked well on gas but on electric it did not work well, often cut out before getting to a reasonable temperature etc. It would also take a considerable time to allow the electric heating to cut back in once it had cut out. The location of the sensor was the problem and Truma sent me another sensor that coul;d be located more appropriately and it just plugged in to the control box on the back of the fire. I think sensors are sometimes too near heating outlets or too close to the fire and need to be sited more apporopriately.
Of course this may have nothing to do with your problem , just offering some comments.
Dave


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

you can get a remote thermostat from truma it just plugs in so you can locate it in a different place.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks both. I'll contact Truma in the morning.


----------

